# sharp aquos lc-80le632u



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a sharp aquos lc-80le632u tv here

led on tv on power

but no display

have try changing the input but no joy

any suggestions?

....


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you have sound ??

If you do then does the backlight come on ? As the set comes on you should see it light up the display in spite of remaining dark.


----------



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

No audio or video

I've tried the reseting procedures outlined in other forums and it's stops the blinking backlight momentarily (still no audio or video) then screen flashes then the blinking backlight comes back

Any suggestions..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

user manual found here

on page 11 (as shown on bottom right hand corner of the page you are looking at) it shows methods of connection either PC (15 pin VGA) or HDMI

cable types are also shown on the pages that follow and the method of connecting the PC is shown on page 17.

What method have you tried to connect to your PC and have you noted the "NOTES" for that type ??


----------



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

i have a cable box connected with an hdmi cable to the tv


----------



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

The user manual states that when the LED is light the tv is "ON", there is language about the LED "blinking". Which is leading me to believe there is a hardware issue.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

can you give me details about the cable box you mention ??

You originally said that the backlight blinks .. now you mention the power on led blinks are they BOTH blinking ?

Do you have any direct means (ie not going through the cable box) of watching an external source via your TV's HDMI port ?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking through the manual I linked to earlier, I see there is a section from page 56 of the manual (shown as page 58 in the pdf) about setting up for use with a PC 

On the next page under Audio Select it has notes for PC IN (most likely the 16 pin VGA connector) or HDMI 1 .. whilst it is possible that any HDMI input could be used, there is also a chance that it's best to use HDMI 1 for PC input. 

Screen resolutions (PC Compatibility Chart) are shown at the bottom of the page.


----------



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

Here is a video of what the tv is doing
I've tried all connection VGA, hdmi, cable etc. I've even tried the reseting procedures provided by other forums with no joy


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The only thing I see happening is that the power led is flashing


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What screen resolution is the PC set at ?

Have you tried to set things up without going through your cable box according to the instructions in the manual that I mentioned above ?


----------



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

That's exactly what's wrong with the tv and it's the only moniter I have to check my PC resolution
And yes those instruction were complied with a year ago when I purchased the tv


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What were you using with your computer for the last year if you have no other monitor to use with it ?


----------



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

Really?

This TV I'm "trying" fix is serves many purposes in my household. It serves as my home theater and my computer monitor. This is why I'm on this forum discussing it with you today, which by the way has got me NOWHERE


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

If the symptoms are the same when the computer is disconnected and you try to access TV, then the issue is hardware and the TV will either have to be replaced or repaired.
The problem may be the power circuit which can be repaired if you feel experienced enough to attempt it or get someone else to have a look for you that does electronic repairs.
I cannot offer any assistance as I would rather have someone do them for me, if possible.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

My apologies .. for some reason I had confused this thread with another where the TV was working but could not how a picture from the PC .. I now understand that there is no picture or sound from anywhere!

In view of the responses I have seen here I would guess that the problem could in fact be one of many .. a faulty voltage rail, Firmware corruption, memory, or even a button that has gone faulty making a permanent contact without being pressed. 
I have no access to known faults with this set or even access to a service manual where I could guide you down the path to finding where the problem lies. 
In a situation like this I would like to have a second WORKING set where I could swap out boards to see what panel causes the error. 
Trying to second guess where the fault lies is impossible without prior experience since the same symptoms can have multiple possible causes and may even not be all associated to the same panel.


----------

